# KotoR 2 : wann Lichtschwert und warum ist Revan bei mir böse.



## RickSkywalker (6. März 2005)

*KotoR 2 : wann Lichtschwert und warum ist Revan bei mir böse.*

Guten Tag erstmal  

Ich habe 2 Fragen:

Wann bekomme ich mein Lichtschwert? Bin gerade von Telos auf Nar Shadda geflogen, sollte man hier nicht schon sein Lichtschwert haben?

und die zweite sehr wichtige Frage:

In den Erzählungen heisst es immer Revan wäre der dunklen Seite der Macht zum Opfer gefallen und ich wäre ihm gefolgt. Aber in der PCG steht ja dass man über Revan ausgefragt wird, das war bei mir aber irgendwie garnicht der Fall  Denn ich habe Teil 1 auf der hellen Seite der Macht durchgespielt, find ich scheisse dass da gesagt wird dass Revan ein Verfechter des Bösen gewesen wäre- Und was mich auch stört dass es immer heißt ich (also die Figur in KotoR 2) hätte in den mandalorianischen Kriegen auf der dunklen Seite gekämpft. 
Ist das normal so oder konnte ich diese Fakten selbst bestimmen?

Freue mich schon über Antworten  

MTFBWY
Rick


----------



## ScorpionAlpha (6. März 2005)

*AW: KotoR 2 : wann Lichtschwert und warum ist Revan bei mir böse.*

1.) watrte ab du bekomst dein LS schon und dauert net mehr sooo lange!

2.) Revan war ursprünglich der Dunklen seite verfallen! Hat ja damals den krieg gegen die Mandalorianer angeführt! wurder ja erst gut (oder auch nicht) als er von den Jedi gefangen genommen wurde. Und dein KOTOR2 char ist ihm in die mandelorianischen kriege gefolgt und hat sich so von den jedi abgewannt! also teil der stry nicht komplett änderbar!

SA


----------



## Alinor (6. März 2005)

*AW: KotoR 2 : wann Lichtschwert und warum ist Revan bei mir böse.*

das lichtschwert bekommst du nach ca 7 h, hängt davon ab, wann du alle teile zusammen hast, auf Datooine bekommst recht viele

Revans Geschlecht und Gesinnung wird beim ersten Gespräch mit Atton entschieden.

das Geschlecht bei dem Dialog wo du die Antwortmöglichkeit hast:
"... Revan war ein Mann und keine Frau" <-- Revan Mann
die zweite Antwort man aus Revan eine Frau

Gesinnung:
"Nachdem Revan Malak besiegt hat ging er/sie nach Korriban" <-- Revan böse
hab im Moment absolut keine Ahnung, wie die zweite Antwortmöglichkeit geht, aber die macht Revan auf jeden Fall gut.


----------



## RickSkywalker (6. März 2005)

*AW: KotoR 2 : wann Lichtschwert und warum ist Revan bei mir böse.*

das ist ja die übelste scheisse dass der jetzt bei mir böse ist  so eine kacke


----------



## BunGEe (6. März 2005)

*AW: KotoR 2 : wann Lichtschwert und warum ist Revan bei mir böse.*



			
				RickSkywalker am 06.03.2005 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ja die übelste scheisse dass der jetzt bei mir böse ist  so eine kacke


Wieso? Spielt so eine Rolle? Konnte ich jedenfalls nicht feststellen beim durchspielen.


----------



## Alinor (6. März 2005)

*AW: KotoR 2 : wann Lichtschwert und warum ist Revan bei mir böse.*



			
				BunGEe am 06.03.2005 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso? Spielt so eine Rolle? Konnte ich jedenfalls nicht feststellen beim durchspielen.



es macht eigentlich nur insofern einen Unterschied, dass dann gewissen Charaktere aus dem ersten Teil nicht oder anders auftauchen. (Carth & Bastila)


----------



## BunGEe (6. März 2005)

*AW: KotoR 2 : wann Lichtschwert und warum ist Revan bei mir böse.*



			
				Alinor am 06.03.2005 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> BunGEe am 06.03.2005 14:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach stimmt. Aber da die Story am Ende eh vermurkst ist, reißt es das auch nicht mehr raus.


----------



## Alinor (6. März 2005)

*AW: KotoR 2 : wann Lichtschwert und warum ist Revan bei mir böse.*



			
				BunGEe am 06.03.2005 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach stimmt. Aber da die Story am Ende eh vermurkst ist, reißt es das auch nicht mehr raus.



das Ende könnte nur noch ein Inhalts-Patch raushaun ... 

aber es macht ohnehin keinen sinn, mit fans darüber zu diskutieren, auf die hört LA ja nicht... da können nur große pc magazine helfen *mit zaunpfahl wink*


----------



## Brodiwan (7. März 2005)

*AW: KotoR 2 : wann Lichtschwert und warum ist Revan bei mir böse.*

Also reaven ist nicht böse im zweiten teil, da immer nur von der zeit geredet wurde bevor teil eins anfängt und vor teil eins war er ja darth reaven.

im weitreren verlauf wird das aber noch deutlicher und drauf hingeweisen das die jedis in umgedreht hatten wieder und er jetzt verschwunden ist.

wie gesagt bei einem vernünftigen ende zum schluß wäre das spiel eigentlich richtig cool fast noch besser als der erste.
man merkt hatl das das ende leider lieblos zusammengeklatscht wurde.


----------



## RickSkywalker (7. März 2005)

*AW: KotoR 2 : wann Lichtschwert und warum ist Revan bei mir böse.*

danke für eure antworten. bin jetzt im besitz eines grünen doppelklingen-lischtschwerts und eines grünen einfachen.

wie kiregt man in dem spiel eigentlich noch mehr lichtschwerter? wie in der 1 durch finden?


----------



## DarkMob (7. März 2005)

*AW: KotoR 2 : wann Lichtschwert und warum ist Revan bei mir böse.*

ich bin nach telos zuerst nach onderon geflogen und da habe ich ein Doppel-Laserschwert und 2 sehr seltene Kristalle bekommen.
(Ein Typ verkauft den einen Kristall) und durch dieses Raumhafenviesum  kannste bei ner Tussie ein Lichtschwert, nen Kristall oder credits bekommen
ich habe den Kristall genommen nachdem ich die sachen bei der alle eingetauscht hatte und nacher habe ich irgendwie ein Doppel-Lichtschwert bekommen aber weiss selbst nicht wann und wo weil ich nie drauf geachtet habe (wenn ihr der tussie ein viesum gebt dann bekommt ihr dunkle-seite punkte) und es gibt 2 Viesums zu finden


----------



## Alinor (7. März 2005)

*AW: KotoR 2 : wann Lichtschwert und warum ist Revan bei mir böse.*



			
				Brodiwan am 07.03.2005 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Also reaven ist nicht böse im zweiten teil, da immer nur von der zeit geredet wurde bevor teil eins anfängt und vor teil eins war er ja darth reaven.
> 
> im weitreren verlauf wird das aber noch deutlicher und drauf hingeweisen das die jedis in umgedreht hatten wieder und er jetzt verschwunden ist.
> 
> ...





			
				Alinor am 06.03.2005 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Revans Geschlecht und Gesinnung wird beim ersten Gespräch mit Atton entschieden.
> 
> das Geschlecht bei dem Dialog wo du die Antwortmöglichkeit hast:
> "... Revan war ein Mann und keine Frau" <-- Revan Mann
> ...



hmm, ich glaub man sollte aufhören, sobald man beginnt, sich selbst zu zitieren  

Wenn man LS Punkte haben will gibt man die beiden Visa am besten dem Spion und der Frau mit den drei Kindern, die neben dem Gefängnisturm oder was das sein soll (wo der Arzt eingesperrt ist) wartet

DS an die Exchange Mitarbeiterin (mit dem Lichtschwertkristall - der hat ja auch DS Beschränkung) und dem Typen neben der Frau mit den drei Kindern


----------



## BunGEe (7. März 2005)

*AW: KotoR 2 : wann Lichtschwert und warum ist Revan bei mir böse.*



			
				RickSkywalker am 07.03.2005 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> wie kiregt man in dem spiel eigentlich noch mehr lichtschwerter? wie in der 1 durch finden?


Man bekommt sie z.B. für die Erfüllung von Quests.


----------

